# Tell me, dear ones....



## Corry (Nov 14, 2005)

...what is your REEEAL name!?

A lot of us know each other and have for a while...plus we've done a thread like this before, but we've had a lot of new people since then, and I just realized, there are even some long-time members that I don't know their real names...So...tell me!!! (please)

My name is Corry and I'm a TPFaholic.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 14, 2005)

My name (as you may have guessed, for some odd reason.  Naw, it couldn't be because it's in my sig!  That's just silly) is Joe.  And I am well on the road to TPFaholism.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2005)

haha! you'll never guess what mine is!
Muhahahaha, catch me if you can!
(certfied TPHaholic as well)


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 14, 2005)

Tammy here! :mrgreen:


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 14, 2005)

Daniel


----------



## Wally (Nov 14, 2005)

Well my name is Wally  but you already knew that LOL


----------



## Meysha (Nov 14, 2005)

My name is Pollard..... Vicky Pollard.


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 14, 2005)

Andrea....though some thinks its andreag...its not though


----------



## ShutteredEye (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi, allow myself to introduce my.....er......self......

Robert.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 14, 2005)

Before LittleMan turns up, _*I'm*_ Chris! :thumbup: :greenpbl:


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 14, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Before LittleMan turns up, _*I'm*_ Chris! :thumbup: :greenpbl:


DoH!
Just missed it... 

but you _should_ know that I am.... Chris... NOT to be confused with... Chris


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 14, 2005)

Ian - Scottish for John :mrgreen:


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 14, 2005)

No secret - John Stuedle


----------



## Verbal (Nov 15, 2005)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeere's JONNY!!!

Yeah, I'm Jon Watson.


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 15, 2005)

Me John



			
				Meysha said:
			
		

> My name is Pollard..... Vicky Pollard.



Vicky Pollard? Have you ever watched 'Little Britain'?


----------



## doenoe (Nov 15, 2005)

My name is Daan............Daan Schouwe. Now try to pronounce that


----------



## Meysha (Nov 15, 2005)

> Vicky Pollard? Have you ever watched 'Little Britain'?


Yes...I love the show!!
My name isn't really Vicky Pollard. hehehe.... but it is vicky.

Maybe you didn't see this thread from the past day or so. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34393


----------



## Alison (Nov 15, 2005)

Nosila Rewop  (I wanted to be like Amanda so I made my screen name backwards :mrgreen: )


----------



## Rob (Nov 15, 2005)

erm.... yeah tis me.


----------



## ferny (Nov 15, 2005)

Boris Johnson, and here's my photo.


----------



## terri (Nov 15, 2005)

Penelope.


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 15, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Boris Johnson, and here's my photo.



Right, i'm really Petter Solberg.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 15, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Boris Johnson, and here's my photo.



right...


----------



## airgunr (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, my folks gave me "William Joseph Slater".  Mostly I'm called "Bill", sometimes "Will" and my nicknames growing up were "Skinny Bill" (long time ago...) & "Eagle".


----------



## Verbal (Nov 15, 2005)

airgunr said:
			
		

> Well, my folks gave me "William Joseph Slater".  Mostly I'm called "Bill", sometimes "Will" and my nicknames growing up were "Skinny Bill" (long time ago...) & "Eagle".



Do people ever mix that up and call you Skinny Beagle?


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 15, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Do people ever mix that up and call you Skinny Beagle?




 :lmao:  :lmao:  :hail:


----------



## santino (Nov 15, 2005)

Vito Corleone here  (btw. I'm not the unfortunately already dead Brando as some may think )


----------



## Verbal (Nov 15, 2005)

santino said:
			
		

>



AIR GUITAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 15, 2005)

Is it over to fancy names now?
Right. So I'll never tell you mine and it will remain a *big secret* forever, whuahahaaaa!:greendev:


----------



## Karalee (Nov 15, 2005)

Kara... well Kara-Lee, but only my dad calls me that.


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 15, 2005)

Linda calls me by my first and middle names; John Michael, hence my username.

my family and friends call me Michael.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 15, 2005)

Robbie :meh:


----------



## Alison (Nov 15, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Robbie :meh:



Why the sad face? I like the name Robbie  It could be worse, my nickname growing up was Al, and occasionally Big Al :meh:


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2005)

I like Robbie, too...my step-dad just hired a Robbie about an hour ago that looks like a punk, though.  Hopefully I'm wrong and he knows the meaning of 'work'.


----------



## photo gal (Nov 15, 2005)

carolyn , but people call me carolina, caroline, caro. terms of endearment i guess.....


----------



## woodsac (Nov 15, 2005)

David Jake...but I don't answer to David

Nicknames a plenty...in the Army I was mainly DJ or Deej. Around here it's Jake, but some family and close friends call me Wood or JakeWood. 

Long story short (kinda) a friend bought an Oscar fish that was real quiet (this was like 15 years ago) , but when he wasn't looking, the Oscar would eat all the other fish...he named it JakeWood :blackeye:  It just stuck. Woodsac is 'Wood' and my wifes maiden initials s.a.c.  She came up with that about 8 years ago!


----------



## mygrain (Nov 15, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Why the sad face? I like the name Robbie  It could be worse, my nickname growing up was Al, and occasionally Big Al :meh:



It's okay I guess but it is spelled like a girl would spell it not that that actually bothers me. I just get sick of hearing it all the time...I just wish it was something more like "Zarton 89-X from Frexigon Beta".

My nick name when i was a kid was "tie your shoe dammit!"...well it's what my grandfather use to call me anyway. I was realy bad about not keeping them tied PLUS I had a tendency to fall over alot as a child. Bad inner ear problems + big head= wobbly dood. I had more bumps and bruises on my noggin than on my knees.


----------



## photo gal (Nov 15, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> It's okay I guess but it is spelled like a girl would spell it not that that actually bothers me. I just get sick of hearing it all the time...I just wish it was something more like "Zarton 89-X from Frexigon Beta".
> 
> My nick name when i was a kid was "tie your shoe dammit!"...well it's what my grandfather use to call me anyway. I was realy bad about not keeping them tied PLUS I had a tendency to fall over alot as a child. Bad inner ear problems + big head= wobbly dood. I had more bumps and bruises on my noggin than on my knees.




 :hugs:


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2005)

Ooh! yeah! I wanna hear nicknames, too! 

I had a lot of them....some I didn't like, some were alright...My big brother used to call me "Cornelius".  My first job, someone started calling me Corky, then Corkscrew (which some people thought I got for naughty reasons!  )  At my current job (the Walgreens one) we often make up nicknames for people...one person in particular has plenty of them...I've been Coreo (like Oreo), Corn Dog....hmm...I know there's more, but that's all I can think of.  Oh, and I just remembered another my brother used to call me...he used to call me Core, the rotten part of the apple.  :er: Oh! And Mygrain calls me 'C'! Hehehe.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 15, 2005)

Daniel, but plllleeaaasseee call me Dan...not Daniel, Danny, Big D, The D Meister, D, DD, DDD, Double D, Daredevil, Dangerous Dan.

Good, thats is all


----------



## mygrain (Nov 15, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oh! And Mygrain calls me 'C'! Hehehe.



Yeah Im lazy as heck!


----------



## ferny (Nov 15, 2005)

> Penelope.


Po-nela-terri.

Try saying that three times fast.


----------



## santino (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't have any nicknames


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 15, 2005)

No nicknames, but my middle name is Michael. Cathy and my family call me Michael. It's a long story, but my father was John William George III, big brother is John Thomas, I'm John Michael, and little brother is John Mathew. If you say John in our house growing up, we had a stampead.


----------



## Mansi (Nov 15, 2005)

It's just Mansi... the nicknames are not meant for everyone to know about


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> No nicknames, but my middle name is Michael. Cathy and my family call me Michael. It's a long story, but my father was John William George III, big brother is John Thomas, I'm John Michael, and little brother is John Mathew. If you say John in our house growing up, we had a stampead.


So we have TWO John Michaels on the board, eh? Scaaary!


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 15, 2005)

> So we have TWO John Michaels on the board, eh? Scaaary!



 I would call that down right terrifying!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 15, 2005)

santino said:
			
		

> I don't have any nicknames


Sometimes that's an OK thing... trust me...
I think the only nickname I ever got was "Kissytopher" it's like "Christopher" only.... yeah, you know... :blushing:

Don't ask...


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Daniel, but plllleeaaasseee call me Dan...not Daniel, Danny, Big D, The D Meister, D, DD, DDD, Double D, Daredevil, Dangerous Dan.
> 
> Good, thats is all


But I LIIIIKE the name Daniel.  It seems with me, if people have longer names, and go by an abbreviation...I tend to use the full name, first and second names, or nicknames...Mikes are Michael or Mikey, Dans are Daniel, Matts are Mathew, or the other way around I shorten it......my friend Natalie becomes Nat, Nat'lie, or Natalia. Oh, and my little brother I call by his full name of Jonathon, even though everyone else calls him Jon...my cousin Jeremy is Jeramiah...stuff like that.  

So...will you be too offended if I call you Daniel? 

I love names.


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 15, 2005)

jstuedle said:
			
		

> I would call that down right terrifying!


 
considering it's us :mrgreen:


----------



## SlySniper (Nov 15, 2005)

Elvir (It's Bosnian)


----------



## santino (Nov 15, 2005)

well, my middle name is Jan


----------



## airgunr (Nov 15, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Do people ever mix that up and call you Skinny Beagle?


 
Not yet but I do like it!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 15, 2005)

SlySniper said:
			
		

> Elvir (It's Bosnian)


Cool name!
oh, happy b-day!


----------



## Artemis (Nov 15, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> But I LIIIIKE the name Daniel. It seems with me, if people have longer names, and go by an abbreviation...I tend to use the full name, first and second names, or nicknames...Mikes are Michael or Mikey, Dans are Daniel, Matts are Mathew, or the other way around I shorten it......my friend Natalie becomes Nat, Nat'lie, or Natalia. Oh, and my little brother I call by his full name of Jonathon, even though everyone else calls him Jon...my cousin Jeremy is Jeramiah...stuff like that.
> 
> So...will you be too offended if I call you Daniel?
> 
> I love names.



Well...I just really hate it...


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Well...I just really hate it...




Fine, from here on our, yer Danny-boy.  Now yer stuck with it!


----------



## photo gal (Nov 15, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Fine, from here on our, yer Danny-boy.  Now yer stuck with it!




 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 15, 2005)

you shouldn't have complained Danny-boy...


----------



## Artemis (Nov 15, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Fine, from here on our, yer Danny-boy.  Now yer stuck with it!



Danny-Boy
Danny-boy
What are they feading you?
Danny-boy
Danny-boy
Its not your fault!

I should have kept quiet ...well...anything beats daniel...


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2005)

Awwww...you like it and you know it!


----------



## Artemis (Nov 15, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Awwww...you like it and you know it!



I dont hate it if thats what yah mean? Curby...


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 15, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> AIR GUITAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 15, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Why the sad face? I like the name Robbie  It could be worse, my nickname growing up was Al, and occasionally Big Al :meh:


 
Oh god, I've called you Al a lot in past posts....why didnt ya TELL me ya didnt like it woman ! 

EDIT: <------- Oh and I'm Angelina :mrgreen:  


Take out the Angel and add T and you got me.


----------



## photo gal (Nov 15, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Oh god, I've called you Al a lot in past posts....why didnt ya TELL me ya didnt like it woman !
> 
> EDIT: <------- Oh and I'm Angelina :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



took me a little time to get that one (slow today)

Tina..................


----------



## Artemis (Nov 15, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Oh god, I've called you Al a lot in past posts....why didnt ya TELL me ya didnt like it woman !
> 
> EDIT: <------- Oh and I'm Angelina :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Cause we like to watch you squirm!

Oh and me too photogal..


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 15, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Oh god, I've called you Al a lot in past posts....why didnt ya TELL me ya didnt like it woman !
> 
> EDIT: <------- Oh and I'm Angelina :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



I can say, Tina, that you are one person I never heard her complain about calling her Al.

I am Aubrey and Danger is my middle name.


----------



## Alison (Nov 15, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Oh god, I've called you Al a lot in past posts....why didnt ya TELL me ya didnt like it woman !



Because you're special and it doesn't bother me when you call me Al  Plus, you don't call me _Big Al _ :mrgreen:


----------



## Unimaxium (Nov 15, 2005)

My parents must have been real hippies back in the 80's ...
My real name is Sky, although a lot of people tend to confuse it with Skyler or Scott. 

There are some pretty interesting stories behind all 3 of my names (first, middle, and last that is), but I don't feel like going into them all here. But I'll just say that if I had been born a girl, my parents wanted to give me a name that rhymed way too closely with that of a character from Gone With the Wind :shock:


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 15, 2005)

Dimitri here. Nothing fancy, nothing exciting.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeffrey Edward Jarboe


----------

